# Hellooooo :)



## Donch03

Hello everyone,

my name is Donna, I'm 33 yo mum of 2 boys aged 4 and soon to be 6, I'm a midwife working part time and have come back to the forum as I'm planning to start TTC!! I had a Mirena Coil put in after my youngest was born and just had that removed yesterday!! Excited to get started but looking for advice on whether to allow AF to start and then TTC after that or start testing for ovulation now and hope for the best!! Really looking forward to chatting with you guys!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! Good luck! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Welcome and good luck x


----------



## BeatriceH

Hi and welcome, Donna!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi, welcome to BnB :)


----------



## Donch03

2 years later and still TTC!! Not been consistently tracking really more like NTNP but last 4 cycles been more on top of trying. Currently in a TTW 10DPO and after advice on best most reliable tests I can use from early on.

Thanks


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BayandBump Donna <3


----------

